

Match.com buys OKCupid - justnearme
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/02/iacs-matchcom-buys-okcupid-online-dating-site.html

======
joelrunyon
Still trying to figure out why HN is obsessed with this story...

~~~
trustfundbaby
OkCupid is free and has railed against paid dating services for ever ... To
see them sell to one of them (notably their main rivals) is just mindblowing.

~~~
joelrunyon
I know, I just feel like I've seen 5 stories in the last 12 hours on
it...seems a little excessive.

